# Watch Brands - Classification into High-End / Mid-Range / Low-End ?



## senocs (Apr 26, 2009)

hi everyone,
not sure if this question has been posted, i looked through a lot of the posts on here but was not able to get an answer.

is there some sort of general market classification out there in the collectors' arena about which brand of watches would be classified 'high-end', which would be classified 'mid-range' and which would be considered 'low-end' ?

I have read some opinions on this, for example :


some consider that any watch brand with their entry level watches costing $10,000 and up as 'high end', and any brand with their entry level watches costing under $10,000 as 'mid-range' (they didn't talk about 'low-end' though)
some say tag heuer is mid-range, while some say low-end; some say omega is mid-range while some say high-end etc etc
Also, what categories are there ? some have said the categories are 'high-end', 'mid-range', 'low-end', but I have even heard some variants such as there being a differentiation between 'high-end' and 'luxury high-end' ??

Is there a website or some discussion on here or online that can be referenced regarding this matter ? Is there a detailed database that says which brand can be considered to be in which category ??

please share your thoughts!
thanks!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

Well, this has been discusssed on WUS again and again. There is no standard, firm classification because customers (always) have their own views and experiences. You may start with the Swatch Grup`s classification which isn´t agrred by all WIS. Take it as a hint:

*Swatch Group watch and jewelry brands*

Prestige and Luxury Range: 
Breguet, Blancpain, Glashütte Original, Jaquet Droz, Léon Hatot, Omega, Tiffany & Co.;

High Range:
Longines, Rado, Union Glashütte;

Middle Range: 
Tissot, ck watch & jewelry, Balmain, Certina, Mido, Hamilton;

Basic Range: 
Swatch, Flik Flak;

Private label: 
Endura

Please be invited to make use of our search function to find similar posts.


----------



## senocs (Apr 26, 2009)

i tried searching but no posts turned up ... could someone direct me to a thread that this was discusssed before ? thanks!


----------



## Ananda (Feb 28, 2008)

this bubble chart could be of interest...


----------



## niles316 (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice bubble chart!
I have my own definition..high end are those that i can't/won't afford. Mid range are those i need to save up for n low end are those i can purchase without much thought. But at the moment it's the end for me cos my wife made me sign a "contract" that bars me from buying any end watches till my birthday next June. Maybe i shall take this opportunity to save up for a mid range watch come June..heh heh..


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

This is the chart that comes up every time this question is asked:
http://www.chronocentric.com/watches/brands.shtml


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

RJRJRJ said:


> This is the chart that comes up every time this question is asked:
> http://www.chronocentric.com/watches/brands.shtml


That's a ridiculous chart. The main point of re-sale for an Oris watch is a pawn shop? Excuse me?


----------



## meliaant (Jun 5, 2009)

And according to the bubble chart, Longines is lowest end listed? Come on...


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

meliaant said:


> And according to the bubble chart, Longines is lowest end listed? Come on...


Keep in mind, they are only considering 'luxury' watches, not ALL watches. If all watches were included, there would be another half dozen categories.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Some examples:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=77485 (there is another ranking list in that thread)

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=261422

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=205291

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=123480

There are more, just be crative in your search.


----------



## Raez (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry if it's something obvious, but what do the brown and white bubbles signify?


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

I hate to classify watches like that. I personally have three categories:
1: watches I like, want to buy and will buy.
2: watches I like, but not enough to buy
3 watches I hate, will never get even if they were for free

If you classify according to price, is a Longines in 18K with diamonds everywhere better/more higher level than a plain PP?

Please note, I just took "Longines" from the air.


----------

